# Help me pick a hydration bladder.



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

I am looking to buy a new hydration bladder to go with my Outdoor Products Hydration backpack because the bladder that came with it has a lousy bite valve which just leaks all over my pants. 

I have narrowed it down to the Camelback Antidote Reservoir and the Platypus Big ZipTM SL. 

Anyone have any recommendations as to which one will give me the least problems with leakage, both at the bite valve and the connector hose?


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

This is the one I have and it is awesome! Best one I've ever had

Camelbak 102 oz/3.1L MG Omega Reservoir (Low Profile) 90362: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Osprey makes an awesome bladder. Its got fabric lined stitching and a supported back plate so it doesn't bulge. I've learned my lesson with too many camelbak bladders. They are made very poorly IMO.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

You can probably change to Camelbak bitevalve on any bladder. Minimal cost for best result..


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Have 2 Big Zip's for ~2 years now and no complaints...


----------



## BananaHANDS (Aug 2, 2012)

You might look into Geigerrig, They are relatively new but you can pressurize the bladder so that it will actually spray. This makes it easier to share with someone else and you can also spray off dirt and blood and such. (Side note: I realize this probably looks like spam, as this is my first post on this forum; but my wife and I just got two and we love them.)


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Do the bite valves that sit at a 90 degree angle to the tube have better leak protection by design, or do these still need some kind of locking mechanism in order to prevent leaking at the valve? I just assumed that my bite valve leaks so much because it is parallel to the tube and points straight down.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Platypus are the best. I have the zip and unzipped types. Prefer the unzipped ones as I put it in the freezer after a ride to freeze 25-50% of it with water, dependant on how hot it'll be. Don't really like the Platypus bite valve (too big) so the 1 Camelbak product I use is the bite valve.


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

I use the old style camelbak bitevalve I have them on all of ours, they leak little drops but I race so I don't have time to mess around opening up valves and closing them back-up and I get more fluid out of them (biger drinks)what I do is blow air back after I get a drink and it keeps the fluid out of the hose and in doing that it dosen't get hot.


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

Last week I got my Ospray Viper 4 and I love it. Such detail around every stitch and string. I also have a Camelback, a Dakine, and a POC Spine VPD. Out of all, for short rides the Ospray is awesome. Longer rides are done with the Dakine and more aggressive down-hill rides with the POC. I am no longer finding use for the Camelback, even when I hike. I will probably give it to my son.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, I also vote Osprey for #1.

I had a NorthFace before, with the old version of the Nalgene bladder which the Osprey is based on, and it worked great for 6 years. I only upgraded to get the better pack


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's the one I got with my 2011 Camelbak Charge 450: CamelBak | ANTIDOTE 3L Hydration Reservoir with Quick Link System


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

John K. said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Do the bite valves that sit at a 90 degree angle to the tube have better leak protection by design, or do these still need some kind of locking mechanism in order to prevent leaking at the valve? I just assumed that my bite valve leaks so much because it is parallel to the tube and points straight down.


They're alright, although they do have a locking mechanism. While riding I have never had the bitevalve leak (without the lock on)


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

idinomac said:


> what I do is blow air back after I get a drink and it keeps the fluid out of the hose and in doing that it dosen't get hot.


Could this possibly be the solution to my problem, and I do not have to spend any money at all???

Also, I didn't even know the bite valves were interchangeable by themselves. Are they pretty easy to pull off and snap on?


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

John K. said:


> Could this possibly be the solution to my problem, and I do not have to spend any money at all???
> 
> Also, I didn't even know the bite valves were interchangeable by themselves. Are they pretty easy to pull off and snap on?


Yes they are very easy to remove. And as for the hot water problem, it never really bothered me as my water would go cold after sucking the small amount in the straw.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Just got this in the 3L
Amazon.com: Deuter Streamer Water Reservoirs: Sports & Outdoors

I really liked the old one but this has a new "Helix" valve which is supposed to be even better. It shouldn't leak and you can even twist it to close the flow completely.


----------



## Twalt87 (Aug 14, 2012)

agreed, osprey makes really good ones, i use that and the newest style camelback


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

I've had nothing but trouble with the new Camelbak Antidote reservoirs - both of mine leak at the hose-bladder connection, and I know at least two more users that have the same problem. Not too bad on the bike when it's warm since it drips down your back, but for transport in the car it sucks since you have some wet floors after a ride.

I like the look and use of the Deuter reservoirs, though I'll put my CB bite valve on when I get another one.


----------



## a6rnner (Jul 5, 2011)

Been using a wingnut for most of the summer...no back or shoulder issues. pockets on the side to gain access to gels or whatnot...doesnt ride high so no over the shoulder isssues or hitting it on low hanging stuff...


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

I've decided to go with the Platypus BIg Zip and I've got to say I'm very pleased. Aside from being a little too big for my bag, I love that you can fill it up with the hose detached, that it doesn't leak, and that I just have to bite gently on the protruding blue tip to get a strong water flow. 

Moral of the story: don't cut corners by buying an Outdoor Products hydration pack. It's the equivalent of buying a Walmart bike.


----------

